
Intel: Human and computer intelligence will merge in 40 years - demandred
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9110578&source=rss_news10
======
rms
>Justin Rattner, CTO and a senior fellow at Intel, told Computerworld that
perhaps as early as 2012 we'll see the lines between human and machine
intelligence begin to blur.

Already, we are seeing the lines between human and machine intelligence
beginning to blur. It blurs every time you google something.

------
SwellJoe
Damn. I thought we were still on track for 2036. Somebody's slacking off!

